# Another question re Portugal: parking



## PClapham (Apr 16, 2012)

WE have a condo in Portimao and the concierge emailed me that parking is 10 euros plus daily and you have to reserve in advance!  Does anyone know if this is really necessary?  We would not mind parking on a street and walking if that's possible.  Any information about this area of southern Portugal is GREATLY appreciated!  
Thanks
Anitak


----------



## Margariet (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, I already posted this in the other thread where you asked this question:

If you have to reserve parking space then they might have only limited space. But it's no problem to make a reservation? 

Which resort are you staying?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2012)

Anita, I also answered in your other thread.... Jim


----------



## PClapham (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm just not happy to pay over 10 euros a day for parking.
thanks for the replies.

anitak


----------

